# Beginners Siemens Setup



## lukefoster2011 (Jun 12, 2011)

Morning All,

I have been looking through this forum for a while and decided to post up some pictures of my setup. After looking at everyone else's picture my system pales in comparison, but il hopefully be able to learn some new skills to improve it.

I have a Siemens TE706209RW coffee machine and love the coffee it makes. After looking on here I do wish slightly that I had held off buying it and did I little research first but hindsight's a wonderful thing.


















Thanks Luke


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture Luke

As long as the coffee tastes good that's all that matters.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Glenn's right. No point starting at the top anyway or there'll be no equipment to drool over









Looks like a nice setup anyhow.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Luke. Thanks for posting. It can be quite time consuming to brew coffee using a semi-automatic, so somebody who has experience of a fully automatic can post comments from experience.

If you enjoy your coffee, then that is what it is all about.


----------

